# What are good things to feed my goldfish fry?



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

My Common Goldfish and Lion Head Goldfish were starting to spawn and I didn't want to them to be eaten in the bigger tank, so I grabbed the female and gently pushed her eggs out into a glass vase full of warm water. I then grabbed the male and gently squeezed his sperm into the warm water over the eggs. This is the first time I've ever helped fish spawn like this, usually I just let them spawn in my pond, but it's winter and I keep them inside in the wintertime. They have just spawned (02-13-2013) so I'll be expecting them to hatch in 4 days, from my web research about hatching fish.

I would like to know what kind of foods people have fed their newly hatched fish fry and what works the best for them? *PERSONAL EXPERIENCE PREFERRED!*


Thank You... ^_^:fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm....i have a couple of foods that they would do well on...although one of them i would have to make on special order...


----------

